# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgetts won't eat

## JBSFrogAndToad

Hi everyone.
You may remember my Budgetts frog, Minion, from the x-rays I posted a while ago when he ate the gravel in his tank.  Minion is my first Budgetts frog.  After the gravel incident he did very well- he ate like a pig and gained weight (he was underweight when I got him).  Unfortunately now he won't eat.  I didn't go through the whole estivation thing because I read that it can be fatal for the frog if not done correctly.  So he's still in his tank and I haven't changed anything about his habitat- the temperature is the same, the filter is working, etc.  He simply won't eat.  It has been over a month.  He just ducks his head down if I offer him food.  Do they normally go through a phase when they won't eat, even if you don't estivate?  Please help!  Next stop will be the vet once I can get some time off work.  
thanks,
Jenn

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi everyone.
> You may remember my Budgetts frog, Minion, from the x-rays I posted a while ago when he ate the gravel in his tank.  Minion is my first Budgetts frog.  After the gravel incident he did very well- he ate like a pig and gained weight (he was underweight when I got him).  Unfortunately now he won't eat.  I didn't go through the whole estivation thing because I read that it can be fatal for the frog if not done correctly.  So he's still in his tank and I haven't changed anything about his habitat- the temperature is the same, the filter is working, etc.  He simply won't eat.  It has been over a month.  He just ducks his head down if I offer him food.  Do they normally go through a phase when they won't eat, even if you don't estivate?  Please help!  Next stop will be the vet once I can get some time off work.  
> thanks,
> Jenn


Welcome back Jenn! 

I'm sorry Minion is having trouble. Please answer these questions http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-fr...enclosure.html and repost the answers here in your thread. I myself have never owned a Budgett's, but answering the questions in will help thoses who have better assist you.

I do know that you don't have to aestivate your Budgett's, but if the frog wants to then you will need to learn how to do so and do it properly. Philippe de Vosjoli and Robert Mailloux have a book on Pacman frogs and Budgett's called Horned Frogs Plus Budgett's frogs. May help you further.

----------


## JBSFrogAndToad

Thank you for responding!  How do you know if the frog wants to estivate?  He only has water in his tank.  Do I need to switch him to a different set up?  Too bad he can't talk!

Here's enclosure info...

1. Tank Size and volume of water in it (full, 1/2 filled, etc.)?   20 gal long, all water, filled 1/2 way up.

2.  Number of inhabitants including all frogs and any fish?  Just Minion.

3.  Water source and any conditioner treatments?  City water treated with dechlorinator

4.  Water Temperature and how is it heated (if so)?  Just checked the water- it's heated with a submersible heater and I have a ceramic heater on during the day too.  It's off now b/c it's night time.  Temp right now is ~72.  I think the submersible heater stopped working so I'll need to get another one.  

5.  Water chemistry levels:  pH; Ammonia (NH3); Nitrites (NO2); Nitrates  (NO3)?  Note that if you do not have test kits, most aquariums/pet  shops will do complimentary tests if you take a clean water sample.  I no longer have a kit- I'll need to pick one up.

6.  Describe any filter system including model and media?[/COLOR]  Filter is a waterfall rock shaped corner filter that uses 2 carbon cartridges and I usually add anti- NH3 stones to the filters too.

7.  Substrate type? None!  He eats substrate.

8.   Tank set-up (plants (live or artificial), driftwood, hide outs and  other decor? - How were things prepared prior to being put into the  tank?  He has a few plastic plants and a submersible shelf that he hides under.  These are the same things that have been in the tank since I got him.  They were rinsed with dechlorinated water before putting them in the tank.

9.  Main frog staple food and any treats?  How often you feed?  He will only eat night crawlers and mice.  I was feeding him 1-2 times per week because he was so thin when I got him.  In the past 1.5 months he has only eaten one night crawler.  

10.  CA, vitamins, and any other additives used (how often)?   None

11.  Lighting set-up and hours it's used?  None- just whats in the room.

12.  When is the last time frog ate?   2 weeks ago- one night crawler

13.  Have you found poop lately? Not recently, but there is some poop in there so it may be from the night crawler.

14.  A picture would be helpful including frog and tank (any including cell phone pics are fine). will post soon.

15.  How old is the frog? Not sure.  Maybe 2.5 years?  He was an adult when I got him in 2011

16.  How long have you owned him/her?  Since summer 2011.

17.  Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? Not sure.  Likely CB.

18.  Any medications in the water (treatment dosis and for how long)?  None.

19.  Any salt in water (how much)?  None added.

20. Is the tank kept in a high or low traffic area?  Low traffic area. 

21. Describe tank maintenance to include water changes, cleaning, media changes, etc.).  Change water or add water as it evaporates.  Change filters when they are dirty, usually every couple of weeks.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Jenn!  The end of the aquarium water cycle is nitrates.  Although they are nowhere as bad as ammonia or nitrites; if the levels rise due to lack or insufficient water changes they will become toxic too.  I would take a water sample to local pet shop and see if they will do a complimentary Nitrate test until you can get a test kit.  A good number is 25 PPM or less.  If it's more than 50 PPM you have problem levels and should do a 25% water change at least weekly and see how that affects readings.  You might need to increase WC amount or reduce periodicity before effects are noted.  

With every water change it's a good idea to rinse the filter pads in tanks water.  I just direct a stream of water from hose I'm using to get water out of tank and into pail right into the filter pad.  That greatly extends the pads life.

I've read Budgett's frogs require aestivation or their life will be shortened.  Need to get into my books so will post this first and add more later.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Water temp is too low. Must be 78° to 85° at all times. This will lower appetite. Carlos has you covered on the rest.

----------


## Carlos

Agree with Colleen/Jerrod the temperature needs to increase.  That should raise frog metabolism and it's activity level.  IRT aestivation; it should be offered in the fall to frogs over 3.5 in. SVL.  There are threads that go over process or you can also read reference mentioned in post no. 2.

----------


## tameyourself

I've had my budgett's for 3 or 4 years. One year I didn't aestivate him and he barely ate the whole year. The next year I aestivated him and he never missed a meal. Something to consider.

----------

